# New in town :)



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Friends... am new in dubai and hav bn reading the forum 4 a while now.... relly good info here thank u all!!!!!

hope to see sum of u at the next meet up!!!

what do u love / hate about Dubai??


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hate: bartenders measure out an exact shot, carefully making sure they don't spill any, into your glass before filling it to the top with ice and a mixer... bleh


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hate: bartenders measure out an exact shot, carefully making sure they don't spill any, into your glass before filling it to the top with ice and a mixer... bleh


Ha ha!!! Not likely to get drunk then!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hate - getting sand and dust on my work shoes every time, and going through a bottle of polish a day!!!

love - everything else.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Pet peeve is Red Tape, I'm Samoan married to an English man, we got married back home and boy has it been trying 

What I love? Sense of security and safety...but maybe I am living in a bubble at the moment  the opportunity to travel, the lifestyle - we're really blessed.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Red Tape

Red Tape

Red Tape

Red Tape


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Red Tape
> 
> Red Tape
> 
> ...




I've been rejected my Visitor visa twice now in so many days because I'm apprently still in the country and have overstayed...even though they were given a copy of my exit stamp  and I'm actually in the UK!! Husbands company have finally sorted it out now and I get to come back.

Getting a residence visa should be fun, we have a Samoan marriage certificate and we've been told by authorities that it has to be attested by the UAE embassy in that country. There is no UAE embassy/consulate in Samoa  we've had it verified with an Apostille Stamp by the foreign affairs which has been accepted world wide these last 2 months but something tells me we're going to have more fun and games from the Dubai authorities LOL Gotta love it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> I've been rejected my Visitor visa twice now in so many days because I'm apprently still in the country and have overstayed...even though they were given a copy of my exit stamp  and I'm actually in the UK!! Husbands company have finally sorted it out now and I get to come back.
> 
> Getting a residence visa should be fun, we have a Samoan marriage certificate and we've been told by authorities that it has to be attested by the UAE embassy in that country. There is no UAE embassy/consulate in Samoa  we've had it verified with an Apostille Stamp by the foreign affairs which has been accepted world wide these last 2 months but something tells me we're going to have more fun and games from the Dubai authorities LOL Gotta love it


 My soon-to-be new employer just sent me an email telling me about Dubai's obsession with paper work. Apparently, every single application for anything requires the equivalent of 20 volumes of an encyclopedia worth of paperwork before they even look at it!!!

Hopefully, things will go smoothly!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My soon-to-be new employer just sent me an email telling me about Dubai's obsession with paper work. Apparently, every single application for anything requires the equivalent of 20 volumes of an encyclopedia worth of paperwork before they even look at it!!!
> 
> Hopefully, things will go smoothly!!!


Good Luck Maz! lol - yep that's a good sized forest right there in your impending paperwork, we've got a couple filed under "Dubai nightmare" If you need any help (not that I'll be that helpful, but on the offchance..) please don't hesitate to ask  and I'm sure it'll be all good.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Good Luck Maz! lol - yep that's a good sized forest right there in your impending paperwork, we've got a couple filed under "Dubai nightmare" If you need any help (not that I'll be that helpful, but on the offchance..) please don't hesitate to ask  and I'm sure it'll be all good.


Thanks! Moving to Dubai at the end of the month! Should be fun!!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My soon-to-be new employer just sent me an email telling me about Dubai's obsession with paper work. Apparently, every single application for anything requires the equivalent of 20 volumes of an encyclopedia worth of paperwork before they even look at it!!!
> 
> Hopefully, things will go smoothly!!!


HAHA

have you guys seen "hitchhikers guide to the galaxy"? the movie or read the book by Douglas Adams? I was watching it on TV the other day and when the encyclopedia were talking about the "vogons" they reminded me of UAE folks  They need everything to be done with paperwork.

FYI:
Straight from the encyclopedia:
"Here is what to do if you want to get a lift from a Vogon: forget it. They are one of the most unpleasant races in the Galaxy - not actually evil, but bad tempered, bureaucratic, officious and callous. They wouldn't even lift a finger to save their own grandmothers from the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal without orders signed in triplicate, sent in, sent back, queried, lost, found, subjected to public enquiry, lost again, and finally buried in soft peat for three months and recycled as firelighters."


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

why dont you come to coming up night out on friday? there is a thread for that.....




sweetyindubai said:


> Hi Friends... am new in dubai and hav bn reading the forum 4 a while now.... relly good info here thank u all!!!!!
> 
> hope to see sum of u at the next meet up!!!
> 
> what do u love / hate about Dubai??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> HAHA
> 
> have you guys seen "hitchhikers guide to the galaxy"? the movie or read the book by Douglas Adams? I was watching it on TV the other day and when the encyclopedia were talking about the "vogons" they reminded me of UAE folks  They need everything to be done with paperwork.
> 
> ...


 Bet I won't be laughing though when I have to start wiping out one of the world's rainforests everytime I need something done!!!!


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

there is a meet up ! that could b cool


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

lol red tape u say.... May have 2 bring me sum scissorz hehehehehe


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

So how old r u all?? i'm 25


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

20 in september,

you cut the tape you gwt thrown in prison LOL


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

iv heard dubai is really slow in sum ways. Ppl have told me that there is lots of rly poor workers that live in labor camps??

i'm from the wonderful land of OZ, from sydney 2 like sum ppl are from the forum.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah the workers and taxi drivers get treated like **** they share like 4-8 in a bedroom at the labour camps. - but what did you expect palm Jumeriah LOL???


----------



## sweetyindubai (Aug 5, 2008)

i watched syrania the other day..... n i heard it was filmed in dubai and is prety similar 2 how they live here.....


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome! Probably meet up on one of the nights out soon! 

Love? Don't think I can use the word love for anything in this country... 

What does give me a headache? customer service! and OMG! the stupid things some ppl say....

Me to my bank: "I don't the need the paper statements since I view all my activities online anyways, so you are free to stop that service for me"

Bank to me: "Sure ma'am, no problem, just come sign a form. There will be a charge of 100aed for stopping this service"

uhh... seriously?? 

overall, I guess it's alright though....




sweetyindubai said:


> Hi Friends... am new in dubai and hav bn reading the forum 4 a while now.... relly good info here thank u all!!!!!
> 
> hope to see sum of u at the next meet up!!!
> 
> what do u love / hate about Dubai??


----------

